
FBI says it might be able to break into seized iPhone, wants hearing vacated - sinak
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/fbi-says-it-might-be-able-to-break-into-seized-iphone-wants-hearing-vacated/
======
detaro
already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11332760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11332760)

